
Slack Team for Google Apps Scripts Users? - paulcole
Anyone out there interested in a Slack team for Google Apps Scripts?<p>I just discovered them a couple months ago, but am amazed at how much I (content strategist at a marketing agency) can get done with them. Surprised that so many people use Google Docs, Gmail, etc., but have never heard of Apps Scripts.<p>Thought a Slack Team would be a good place to share ideas, ask questions, etc. Email me, paulcole@gmail.com for an invite.
======
BorisMelnik
What are some examples of how you used Google Apps Scripts as a content
marketer?

~~~
paulcole
Hi!

I use a script that finds any email a client hasn't replied to in the past 2
weeks and creates a report that's delivered to my inbox and let's me quickly
write them again. Keeps me from mentally managing my email and focus on other
tasks.

Another handy one is a notification system that sends a message via Slack when
a client gets a new Yelp review. I can let the business owner know if it's a
bad review, share it on social media if it's a great one, etc.

I've got a few in the works, including one to convert Google Docs to problem-
free, Wordpress-friendly HTML.

Basically I'm using them to automate things I don't like doing or things that
I can't stay on top of all the time. My current position is probably 50%
content strategy, 40% content creation and the remaining 10% I try to fill
with projects that make the other 90% eaiser.

What kind of work do you do?

